# Who has made a wooden hand plane before?



## Blueglass (Apr 20, 2017)

I am thinking heavily about trying to make my own low angle smoother. I was thinking Krenov style to start instead of jumping in over my head like I normally do. Does anybody have any advice for building or for iron sources.
Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2017)

As far as irons a few come to mind, Lee valley, veritas, wood craft for hock blades.
Never built one, maybe @Brink has.


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2017)

Maybe @Schroedc


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2017)

I made a couple little block planes using old chisels for irons, I would recommend checking out this group if you are on FB

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 20, 2017)

I inherited two Veritas planes from my step father and they work good. Last year he treated me to a class at the Institute for Fine Woodworking in Ft. Bragg CA where we had to make our own hand planes. We used the Hock irons and I have to say, these planes that I made myself work so much better than the Veritas. The Hock irons hold an edge really well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 20, 2017)

Made a Krenov style scrub plane as a first try. Haven't gotten around to the next yet. 

As far as low angle, I am not sure with a wood plane that it is safe to go much below the standard 45 degrees . Just a thought. 

Double iron replacement plane blade would work well. Or shape and heat treat your own single iron plane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> As far as irons a few come to mind, Lee valley, veritas, wood craft for hock blades.
> Never built one, maybe @Brink has.



Sorry, I'm not a tool maker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 20, 2017)

@Brink you mean there is something you don't do.


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2017)

Never wanted to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2017)

Brink said:


> Sorry, I'm not a tool maker


I would have thought that since you are a hand tool guy that a wood hand plane would have been right up your alley.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I made a couple little block planes using old chisels for irons, I would recommend checking out this group if you are on FB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/



That one just popped up on my Facebook page a couple days ago and I joined the group. Some sweet old planes, and some really serious newer stuff pictured therein.


----------



## Brink (Apr 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I made a couple little block planes using old chisels for irons, I would recommend checking out this group if you are on FB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/



I hear the admins can be a bit rough, there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Found this one the other night... Entirely too cool!!







Simple easy build for you here Les.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 21, 2017)

Things that look that simple never are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 21, 2017)

This is one I made in a weekend. Blade is removed, made from a piece if high carbon steel. 

The Krenov method is really simple it gives a nice workable tool. When I do it again, I will make a traditional style handle or more of a coffin smoother style. The way these are suppose to gripped doesn't work well for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Watch the Japanese guys I'm the video above, you're supposed to drag them not push. May make the hold a little better, but there was another video on YouTube that Incorporated handle like a handsaw that was sweet.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 21, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Watch the Japanese guys I'm the video above, you're supposed to drag them not push. May make the hold a little better, but there was another video on YouTube that Incorporated handle like a handsaw that was sweet.


Pretty much all Japanese tools seem to cut on the pull stroke which makes sense pulling is almost always easier than pushing and with saws it automatically keeps the blade straight and prevents binding. I love Japanese woodworking, those guys are crazy precise.


----------



## Brink (Apr 21, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> Things that look that simple never are



I resemble that remark

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 21, 2017)

Brink said:


> I resemble that remark


I'm as simple as I appear. Just ask my wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

